# What bell boots work best so a horse don't pull a shoe



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My farrier recommended the rubber pull on kind. Mostly because they do not rub the way other bell boots do if they must be worn for long periods.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Why is the horse pulling shows? If it's an over-reach problem from the hind hooves, that's a breakover problem that should be corrected by a good farrier since the timing of the footfalls is off.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

^^I was going to ask the same thing. Why is the horse pulling shoes?

For a while, my horse Red was literally bending or pulling a shoe every week (and not just on his front feet). Eventually found out he had a catching stifle and he probably was "scrambling" because of it. Got his stifle feeling better and he pretty much instantly stopped pulling shoes. 

Most of the time, there is a reason that a horse pulls shoes on a regular basis.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

They have rubber ones that have a velcro clasp too, instead of slip on. I like those for turn out. 

With any bell boot, just make sure it fits correctly and you should be fine.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like the horse hasn't had shoes and you are getting bell boots as a preventative?

Honestly any kind works and they are all so cheap...

Ask your farrier if he thinks she will need them. If so buy a cheap pair and watch her and if she doesn't need them then there is no reason to leave them on long term.

Some horses do do better with long term bell boots (whether just for riding/turnout or 24/7) *(though I agree if a horse is pulling shoes regularly you need to find out why). I like the cheap rubber velcro. The pull ons are ok but are less adjustable (if they don't fit they don't fit) and are a pain to get on and off so not an option for me unless they are staying on.

Your horse may very well be just fine without bell boots.


----------



## quarterhorses132 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yogiwick said:


> Sounds like the horse hasn't had shoes and you are getting bell boots as a preventative?
> 
> Honestly any kind works and they are all so cheap...
> 
> ...


 This is the first time I'm putting shoes on him, so yes I'm getting it as a preventative


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

quarterhorses132 said:


> This is the first time I'm putting shoes on him, so yes I'm getting it as a preventative


Yup, not a bad thing on a horse not used to shoes, but you can probably take them off after seeing how he does for a bit. The farrier should be able to give you an indication of what to do.


----------



## Valerie Chumak (Sep 7, 2016)

*Try Barefoot and Protected instead- easier and cheaper for you too))*



quarterhorses132 said:


> I'm going to be putting shoes on my gelding


Why no try to go barefoot? And stay protected in Boots for Barefoot horses? The best would be the Cavallo Trek Boots: on in the morning and off in the evening, plus your horse stays healthy and protected. Name is Cavallo Trek Boots, just try googling it. PM me if you want to have a link to their web-site, I use such boots and my gelding has never had a problem with them!

P.S. Nobody paid me to write this comment, I am giving people advice based on my experience, this is not an ad or anything


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Avna said:


> My farrier recommended the rubber pull on kind. Mostly because they do not rub the way other bell boots do if they must be worn for long periods.


These were the first shoes she'd had on, so the farrier was concerned she would be awkward in them at first. Turned out he left long heels on them and she managed to pull them off anyway. After a couple call-backs -- and the guy lives 3 hours away so it took him a LOOONG time to get around to tacking them back on -- I went to a shoer who lived a lot closer and didn't use a long heeled show. Happier now.


----------

